# Eating too much sugar!?



## june2013

I'm starting to majorly stress about my sugar consumption during this pregnancy but I can't seem to stop! I am constantly craving (and then usually giving into these cravings) of candy, cake, and popsicles! Other than the sugar overload I eat a very healthy diet with lots of veggies and low fat proteins (and I always did have a sweet tooth even before becoming pregnant). I started out with a normal BMI of 21 and have gained 22 pounds at 26 weeks (so on the higher side of the 25-35 pound weight gain range but still within it). I have my glucose test in 2 weeks and I'm starting to get paranoid about having gestational diabetes (type 2 diabetes does run in my family). Do you think I should do a sugar cut-down in these weeks leading up to it? My husband thinks I'm overreacting and says that's what pregnant people do (eat lots of cake/ice cream), but now I'm starting to worry about gestational diabetes. Is it common for someone to develop it strictly from eating too much sugar even without any prior warning signs? 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just getting paranoid but I don't think I can make it through the rest of this pregnancy without my sugary snacks!


----------



## Brightstarshi

I know what you mean.
I flet like that,I have started food combining again,and that seems to help alott.
choose a diet that feels right for you and start to follow it.
I was eating so much sugar that I started getting shakes and going faint,I know it was a sign of gest diabetes,and I worried my babies wrent getting enough nutrients and such.
I know how you feel.
I started eating better 3 days ago and my headaches have now gone,and I feel so much better.
you can do this :)good luck x


----------



## annio84

I heard once that eating sugar makes you crave it. Maybe you could cut down a bit and still allow yourself some treats but not as many and gradually reduce it. I was having far too much fizzy pop for several weeks and then realised how much I was having and switched to no added sugar high juice squash and fizzy water and I've not had as many fizzy drinks since then. Is there a healthier alternative you can substitute your cravings with?


----------



## Nela

Since you have been eating lots of veggies and low fats, is it possible that your sugar is dropping and that's what's making you crave the sugar in the first place? Just a thought. However, yeah, any excess wouldn't be good since the baby feeds off it I guess. Probably best to cut down and reserve the sweets as your treat. :flower:


----------



## june2013

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'm going to try my hardest to cut down on treats. I know it will make me feel better in the long run, it's just so hard!


----------



## amjon

Eating sugar isn't what causes GD (though if you do have GD eating sugar/ carbs in isolation is what causes the spikes/ lows).


----------



## MamaTex

Do you have a taste for fruit? You might be able to satisfy your craving for sugar with sweet fruits that don't have near as much sugar as baked goods and candy.


----------



## mamaxo

I wouldn't worry about it causing GD. It is how your body breaks down the sugar during pregnancy. As long as you are eating healthy and have treats, you're fine. I went on a sugar binge in my first Tri, my MW was not at all concerned about it. Just be careful with extra weight gain during your pregnancy so it is easier to shed it off when the baby is born :)


----------



## SamsMum

annio84 said:


> I heard once that eating sugar makes you crave it. Maybe you could cut down a bit and still allow yourself some treats but not as many and gradually reduce it. I was having far too much fizzy pop for several weeks and then realised how much I was having and switched to no added sugar high juice squash and fizzy water and I've not had as many fizzy drinks since then. Is there a healthier alternative you can substitute your cravings with?

Spot on fact! The less you have, the less you'll want, so if you can cut down for a couple of weeks - I usually ask my clients to try for 3 weeks, you should notice a considerable reduction in the craving - just got to get through those few weeks. Low fat protein is great, but try combining with some complex carbs such as quinoa or brown rice, and a little good fat such as avocado, and it should keep you satisfied for a good 4 hours and hopefully better equipped to fight the sugar craving. x


----------



## BroodyBlair

Haha at bunnies remark about 'that's what pregnant ladies do' in relation to eating more.... I wish! I have GD and on a very strict diet. Inject myself 11 times a day. I worry that all the pancakes, cakes, buns at the start caused it but apparamtely not, it's to do wiv hormones. Hopefully you escape it xx


----------



## Brightstarshi

I have a spoon of maple syrup rather than sweets,works so far :)


----------



## 9jawife

Cutting out TOO much fat will make you crave sugar and carbs for that satiated feeling. Keep in mind that our brains are 80% fat, and the membranes of cells everywhere in the body have a good amount of cholesterol to make them flexible (cholesterol also makes our hormones.) The body needs energy somehow, and if it doesn't get it from fat, it will crave glucose (sugar.) So my first recommendation is to eat more fat (gasp!), secondly, take a good quality probiotic, and thirdly, if you still crave sugar, try to satisfy the craving with fresh fruit and small amounts of honey or maple syrup. And remember, sugar is an ANTInutrient-it actually uses up valuable minerals and vitamins in order to be digested.


----------



## motherearth23

annio84 said:


> I heard once that eating sugar makes you crave it. Maybe you could cut down a bit and still allow yourself some treats but not as many and gradually reduce it. I was having far too much fizzy pop for several weeks and then realised how much I was having and switched to no added sugar high juice squash and fizzy water and I've not had as many fizzy drinks since then. Is there a healthier alternative you can substitute your cravings with?

It's true that sugar is actually addicting for your body. Avoid products with added sugar or non-natural sugars like dextrose and sucralose. These sugars cause a lot of health problems... like diabetes. 

Look on the web for alternatives to.... soda/ice cream/whatever. Instead of drinking soda, I drink seltzer water mixed in with a teeny bit of juice. Instead of ice cream, I eat yogurt with frozen fruit chunks on top. When I want to eat oreos, I munch on grapes instead. 
During my first trimester, I gained ten pounds :/ All from eating my cravings. It was awful, and so I had to change my diet. 

Keep fresh fruit on hand!! It may sound silly, but sometimes a juicy pear or mango can satisfy that sugar craving without eating things that have tons of sugar and fats like cake <3 

btw, i still eat coconut cake sometimes... you're pregnant it's okay to have treats here and there ;)


----------

